# Any of the old youth squad around?



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I remember joining this site in 2010ish and there were dozens of us on here but now I see there are no new generations moving in here! I met some great guys on here and now were all gettin old and I dont talk to quite as many!
> 
> If you guys see this lets hear where youre at! I am currently active duty military, stationed up in Alaska. Cant hunt this year unfortunately but Ill be getting on some caribou next year!


I remember coming on this site almost daily back in the day and posting on here.

I'm still in high school senior this year, doing a ton of hunting round here in Nebraska and still working for the same farmer that I've been working for, for 6 years now.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I remember coming on this site almost daily back in the day and posting on here.
> 
> I'm still in high school senior this year, doing a ton of hunting round here in Nebraska and still working for the same farmer that I've been working for, for 6 years now.


Cool man. I recommend failing high school and going back next year cause real life sucks and you don't get to hunt [emoji53]


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Cool man. I recommend failing high school and going back next year cause real life sucks and you don't get to hunt [emoji53]


this is 110% true!! i was hoping to look here and see the next gen taking over and filling our shoes... I did make some awesome friends on this sight. we all need to meet in the middle of all of us. somewhere and do a hunt! where would that be though??? lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> this is 110% true!! i was hoping to look here and see the next gen taking over and filling our shoes... I did make some awesome friends on this sight. we all need to meet in the middle of all of us. somewhere and do a hunt! where would that be though??? lol


Let's go hunt with Blake! (Arhoythunter) he kills like 59 deer a year lol


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Let's go hunt with Blake! (Arhoythunter) he kills like 59 deer a year lol


lol its always fun to shoot a bunch but shootin 1 deer that weighs more than all 59 of his is funner lol. i was thinking like missouri, kentucky, indiana, iowa some where we dont have to watch for snakes . heck i dont care im one of the furthest out and the ole chevy will take me anywhere lol. well your the farthest out now ben lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah all you dudes can come up to Alaska! My Chevy made it here [emoji6]


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

This is my first time being on here in a good two years. But thats pretty cool that youre up in Alaska, I have a friend stationed up there. Im not hunting much either too much school and work to be done.


----------

